# Recovery. Effective.



## Sensation (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello Guys just wanted to introduce myself as I had depersonalisation induced from eating a weed brownie for around 6 months.

During this time I searched for ways to manage and reduce symptoms, but me not being an exceptionally spiritual guy and have a very firm sense of self and what I could achieve prior to this experience, I was confident that it was indeed not down to anxiety.

First of all I want to explain that my method for recovery was an extreme measure to take and I fully understand that not many off you will have the luxury to go ahead and follow the path that I did.

Through research I wanted to understand exactly In my brain that had potentially gone wrong. I searched for brain scans on DP and it showed abnormal ly high levels of glucamate levels in the brain and lower to GABA levels. Through research I stumbled across a natural remedy called L-theanine that has theraputic affects and actively battles anxiety symptoms, through balancing GABA and glutamate levels in your brain and as a result enables your brain the push out alpha waves. That excuse my French. Makes you feel like your the dogs bullock's.

Now a huge part of this is mind set and dealing with emotional destraught. I have lived a very blessed life and have had the luck of always having a very firm sense of who I am as an individual with bodybuilding and a lot of other choices I have taken upon myself that take above average levels of will power to achieve. The only reason I refer to the above is you need to fully accept this is not something that is a mindstate. You can't battle yourself out of it through pure will. It boils down to the very simple and straightforward point that you are battling yourself. Fully accept in your brain that this can and will take aslong as it does, but rest assured you will feel whole again as I am starting to now for longer durations.

Here is how I achieved traction in recovery.

L-THEANINE: Through affects which you can research yourself allows the intrusive thoughts to slow down. Depersonalisation is a sub-concious thing, essentially every movement ect that is normally so natural is over examined and as a result can be overwhelming for cognitive function.

Porn watching: very alternative method here. I actually quit porn a long time ago but this is crucial for my success as the long term dopamine spike and the influx of endorphins after ejaculation (M or F) can help level your brain, and if nothing else gives your brain a break from constant thought cycles so that are so present in suffers.

Distract yourself: do something that makes you feel alive. Truly. It won't feel normal at first and this may be frustrating but even that is a feeling that is begining of something better (you repersonalizing).

Eliminate every bit of stress: I broke up with my GF, commited career suicide with little savings and now surround myself with things and people that I am relaxed around and make me feel confident. This is your sole purpose of rediscovering you, and who you truly are, how you feel about situations and readjusting to emotional stimuli good and bad.

Remennising of emotional moments: this is something that can help hugely as you feeling flat and unnafected is a result of no emotional ques to anything in your environment. Your brain will need help in readjusting your nervous system back to normal so any moments that are prominent in your mind, think back to that and embody how you feel. As your old pathways will still be there in your brain and will give you an indicator of your former self and reacting to situations, along with refunctiong sensitivity to outside stimuli.

Recovery: baby steps at a time. Think about everything else but this, understand it's okay to feel like you are and you can think about it as much as you want but to the logical thinkers out there it will yield no result and impede you getting your glory back.

Peace guys. It gets better.


----------

